# The Elegant LG KE850 Prada Phone



## devil_me (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is the review about the slim and sexy LG Prada phone that has capacitive touch screen which doesnt require stylus to operate. The Phone comes with a 2megapixel Kodak's lens and is extremely stylish. Check it out yourself.
*livedeviant.com/cellphones-gadget/review-the-elegant-lg-ke850-prada-phone.html


----------



## mickeytwist (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the info - likewise theres a review and video here *www.timtechs.com/unlocked-lg-ke850-prada-prd132.html


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 26, 2008)

how much does it cost
i don't think it will be good...
it is probrably the same with iphone


----------

